# Visa 190 ICT Sales Rep



## Surfer127 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi 

This is Rahul.. and I have been following up this forum from a month now, and I am an active reader of this forum... I Have few queries and thought to post the same


Is anyone thinking to apply in the same category and in the same occupation.?

Also I would like to know about the job scenerio.. I am working as a BDM from Last two n half years in a Indian IT firm.?

How long does it usually take to get a Job?

How is the temporary job scenerio - cash jobs - untill you get a real job?

Kindly help me...!!:juggle:


----------



## sandysworld (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi Rahul

How is the progress going on...looks like you have already applied for vettasses. Which state are you planning to goto ? even i am in the same boat. 

My occupation is also 225213 ICT SALES REPRESENTATIVE i have 8 yrs of inside sales experience in IT industry.

According to the new CSOL List i dont see this occu is available in NSW or victoria. However Most no of jobs suitable are there in NSW or victoria.

I see the 225213 ICT SALES REPRESENTATIVE High Availablity in ACT and SA. But hardly i can find any jobs suitable to my profile here when i search in sites like seekjobs and simply hired etc.

i am really in a confusing stage as to what to do. is there anything you can advise ???


----------



## Surfer127 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi Sandy

Thats true ! I am going for 225212 and You wont find too many jobs in ACT or SA. Right now I am going with the flow, and I have gone ahead with VET, 

As of now my priority is to get the VISA. 

Since its a state sponsored Visa, and CSOL updates on regular basis, I dont want to take chance that it get closed in those two states as well. I am hoping that by the time I get my assessment it shows up in SOL of any of the two states (NSE or VIC). which has a very low probabilty. 

I am just having a ray of hope that everything will work out just fine. Its a high risk game.. and I belive high risk - high Gain
Rgds
Surfer



sandysworld said:


> Hi Rahul
> 
> How is the progress going on...looks like you have already applied for vettasses. Which state are you planning to goto ? even i am in the same boat.
> 
> ...


----------



## sandysworld (Jun 20, 2013)

Great Thinking...Even i am with the same confidence...going a head and applying for vet in a week or so...


----------



## Surfer127 (Apr 30, 2013)

sandysworld said:


> Great Thinking...Even i am with the same confidence...going a head and applying for vet in a week or so...


All D best ! you will be going for 225212 or 13 ?


----------



## sandysworld (Jun 20, 2013)

Thinking of going with....225213 ICT SALES REPRESENTATIVE.


----------



## Surfer127 (Apr 30, 2013)

Great .. !! just check in SA 225213 is in offlist - Off-list criteria applies

See IELTS explanation listed in Point 9 here


----------



## sandysworld (Jun 20, 2013)

See IELTS explanation listed in Point 9 here ??


----------



## sandysworld (Jun 20, 2013)

which state do you think is best to apply SA or Canberra ?


----------



## Surfer127 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sorry - I copied that thing from webpage. You can only apply for 225213 in SA if you are fullfilling offlist criterion, and in ACT list is not out yet. ACT list will be out in August.

And I am not in position to answer this question as i dont have knowledge about both.


----------



## Surfer127 (Apr 30, 2013)

Surfer127 said:


> Sorry - I copied that thing from webpage. You can only apply for 225213 in SA if you are fullfilling offlist criterion, and in ACT list is not out yet. ACT list will be out in August.
> 
> And I am not in position to answer this question as i dont have knowledge about both.


Immigration SA is able to offer a limited number of nominations for occupations that appear on the Off-list section of the State Nominated Occupation List (SNOL). Planning levels apply to all Off-list occupations and availability is subject to change.

The off-list policy acknowledges the commitment made by qualified skilled graduates who reside and work in SA. Off-list nomination will be considered on a case by case basis.

Applicants must have a positive Skills Assessment in their nominated occupation and field of study in South Australia.

If any of the applicant’s studies were undertaken outside of South Australia, a minimum of 50% of their qualification must have been completed in South Australia.

South Australian international graduates currently residing in South Australia, interstate or offshore

South Australian international graduates must meet all state nomination requirements, as well as requirements 5.1 and 5.2.

Occupations listed as “Off-list” are available to:

5.1 South Australian (SA) international graduates who studied at a recognised South Australian institution. Applicants must have completed a CRICOS registered Higher Education qualification (Bachelor Degree or higher) with a minimum duration of one academic year (CRICOS registered for a minimum of 46 weeks). Higher Education Advanced Diplomas will be considered for applicants currently residing in South Australia.

Documents required: a copy of the academic transcript and a letter of completion from the institution.

5.2 Applicants must meet one of the following:

5.2.1 Currently working in a skilled occupation (minimum 30 hours per week) in South Australia. The skilled occupation must be ANZSCO level 1 to 4 and listed on the State Nominated Occupation List (SNOL) or Immigration SA’s current Offlist.

OR

5.2.2 Have met the general work experience requirement as per nomination criteria 7. If an applicant is claiming Australian work experience, 50% of this must be South Australian work experience.

Documents required for work experience: A letter from the employer confirming commencement date, job title, duties and tasks, salary and number of hours worked per week.

Consideration will be given to applicants (currently residing in South Australia) who are a PhD or Masters by Research SA graduates who don’t meet work experience requirement 5.2.1 or 5.2.2. To be considered, applicants must have an IELTS of 7.0 in each band score or 7.5 overall.


----------



## sandysworld (Jun 20, 2013)

Team,

My occupation is 225213 ICT SALES REPRESENTATIVE i have 8 yrs of inside sales experience in IT industry with a bachelor degree in computer applications. I am about to submit my vetassess application and ready to pay the $ 630 for vetassess...while doing this i just saw the latest CSOL of SA Updated List current as of 30/07/2013 https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol_data and 225213 ICT SALES REPRESENTATIVE is offlist.

It use to be High Availability Before but now it is Offlist. This is something which is really bothering me...it says offlist criteria applies...however i am very confused.

can any one help me as to what to do ?


----------



## rubelbba (Sep 16, 2015)

*Rubel*

Hi I am Rubel from Bangladesh.
Submitted my EOI September 20, 2015 but i did not find my occupation ICT SALES REPRESENTATIVE neither in SA or Canberra. Can anyone tell when will they open my occupation in future. 

i got positive assessment and IELTS score is 6 in each band. plz help.......


----------



## afp85_19 (Aug 8, 2015)

rubelbba said:


> Hi I am Rubel from Bangladesh.
> Submitted my EOI September 20, 2015 but i did not find my occupation ICT SALES REPRESENTATIVE neither in SA or Canberra. Can anyone tell when will they open my occupation in future.
> 
> i got positive assessment and IELTS score is 6 in each band. plz help.......


It is on the CSOL but there are restrictions , for SA : (either 190 OR 489)


Available to South Australian international graduates, OR applicants have worked in a skilled occupation in South Australia, OR have an immediate family member permanently residing in South Australia OR have eighty five points or higher (including state nomination points).
one year of skilled work experience in the past 3 years. See Work experience waiver
49 years or less
Financial capacity
Proficient English (e.g. IELTS 7.0 in each band) (or Proficient Plus overall)
See Exemption considerations for International graduates of South Australia
Processing Times: 3 weeks (Current at: 2/7/2015)

Hope it helps


----------



## rubelbba (Sep 16, 2015)

i have only 55 points and expecting 5 more from state nomination with 190 subclass. Is not it possible now?


----------



## afp85_19 (Aug 8, 2015)

rubelbba said:


> i have only 55 points and expecting 5 more from state nomination with 190 subclass. Is not it possible now?


It is possible my friend , study harder the PTE Academic to get +20 points bumping your score to 75+ so then adding +10 under 489 you´d get to 85.

I believe that would be enough. Plus the other requirements I posted before.

It´s getting tough but not impossible.


----------



## Tina Barboza (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi, I am new to this forum. Even I have applied for Sales representative and waiting for list to open? Did anyone tried any state option and applied for EOI?


----------



## Tina Barboza (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi, did you get any answer for your EOI.. even my case is similar to urs.. please respond.


----------



## Robidubai (Jul 31, 2016)

Hi, I am new to this forum. I have applied for my assessment for ICT sales representative but currently I see it's not in demand in S.A the agent I have applied through advised me to get a job offer from S.A ! Is it something possible easily? Can you please advise me what the correct way to be successful in the process. 

Waiting to hear from you friends...


----------



## ruchapg (Aug 15, 2016)

*ICT Sales profiles*

Hi everyone,

My PTE score is 73.
L: 73
R: 66
W: 81
S: 72

I'm a science graduate with 1 year pgdba and have work experience of more than 5 years now in Business Development/Sales & Marketing. Is it possible to get through PR with these qualifications?

My skill assessment is in progress. I would love to know and connect with people who are applying for Sales profiles. Would anyone suggest best path for me?

Warm Regards
Prashant


----------



## ruchapg (Aug 15, 2016)

*ICT Sales profiles*



Surfer127 said:


> Sorry - I copied that thing from webpage. You can only apply for 225213 in SA if you are fullfilling offlist criterion, and in ACT list is not out yet. ACT list will be out in August.
> 
> And I am not in position to answer this question as i dont have knowledge about both.



Hi everyone,

My PTE score is 73.
L: 73
R: 66
W: 81
S: 72

I'm a science graduate with 1 year pgdba and have work experience of more than 5 years now in Business Development/Sales & Marketing. Is it possible to get through PR with these qualifications?

My skill assessment is in progress. I would love to know and connect with people who are applying for Sales profiles. Would anyone suggest best path for me?

Warm Regards
Prashant


----------

